# Guardian sensor error?



## Laurensoph (Dec 8, 2021)

Hiya, first time posting. 
Started on the Medtronic 780g system Fri 3rd. Today (weds 8th) I've had the pump alerting me to my sensor needing to update and that I won't be able to calibrate my BG for 3 hours. It's thrown that alert up 3 times now within an hour and a half.

Is this normal? Have I done something wrong? Any help appreciated


----------



## Inka (Dec 8, 2021)

Welcome @Laurensoph  Sorry - I can’t answer your question but I think @SB2015 might use that sensor, and possibly @everydayupsanddowns has experience with it too.

Hopefully others will help you soon.

Does this help at all?:
https://lada-diabetes.com/medtronic-guardian-3-do-not-calibrate-sensor-updating-error/

You could also try YouTube as they have some Guardian videos.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Laurensoph 

That sounds like the sensor isn’t providing the sorts of data that is expected - which can happen if the insertion didn’t quite go right.

It can be triggered by erratic BG, but the frequency you describe sounds more like a sensor error to me?

I would call Medtronic, who can run you through troubleshooting of the sensor, and who may replace it if it’s found to be not working properly.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi @Laurensoph I do use the Guardian 3 sensor with the 780G pump. 

When I first started in the sensor I did get a lot more alarms than I expected.  Now more settled with this I know that if the pump is uncertain about the data it is gathering it will ask for a Bg to calibrate the sensor.
The pump always asks for this after 2 hours, 6 hours and then 12 hours, but it will ask for extras sometimes.  These irritate me less now as I know that it is just getting itself sorted to keep us safe with the decisions that it is making.

Having said that if the sensor is not behaving it will continually ask for Bg.  I was advised to contact the Pump support line.  They have been absolutely brilliant every time I have contacted them and if a sensor is causing problems they sort out the reason and will advise if it needs to be replaced.  They then replace the sensor if it has beenn in use for 5 days or fewer.  Very good service from whoever I end up talking to.  If in doubt phone them and they will help you decide what to do.


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 12, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @Laurensoph I do use the Guardian 3 sensor with the 780G pump.
> 
> When I first started in the sensor I did get a lot more alarms than I expected.  Now more settled with this I know that if the pump is uncertain about the data it is gathering it will ask for a Bg to calibrate the sensor.
> The pump always asks for this after 2 hours, 6 hours and then 12 hours, but it will ask for extras sometimes.  These irritate me less now as I know that it is just getting itself sorted to keep us safe with the decisions that it is making.
> ...


Totally agree, I have had plenty of sensors that don’t last for 7 days, most do, hot weather can sometimes be an issue for me, the oval tapes are not perfect so I sometimes put rock tape on as well. Medtronic have always replaced a sensor that doesn’t last 7 days, even if your call is redirected to USA (after 5pm) at local rate.


----------



## Disco3 (Jun 28, 2022)

Laurensoph said:


> Hiya, first time posting.
> Started on the Medtronic 780g system Fri 3rd. Today (weds 8th) I've had the pump alerting me to my sensor needing to update and that I won't be able to calibrate my BG for 3 hours. It's thrown that alert up 3 times now within an hour and a half.
> 
> Is this normal? Have I done something wrong? Any help appreciated


In the last Month have been given the Medtronic MiniMed 780G insulin pump and a Guardian 4 Sensor. All ran well for the first week of usage. On day 5 of the second week I was sitting watching the television when sensor update needed and I wouldn’t be able to do a BG for 3 hours. I left it to calibrate and after 90 minutes another message came up saying sensor not working properly , replace sensor. I replaced my sensor on Friday evening. Today now Tuesday exactly the same has happened again. Did you get any answers from Medtronic as I’m now on my 4 th sensor of my 3 Month supply. Thanks Ian


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2022)

You are probably unlikely to get a reply from Laurensoph as she has not been seen on the forum since Dec 10th 2021.

Have you contacted Medtronic yourself, cos you need to!


----------



## Discovery32005 (Jun 29, 2022)

trophywench said:


> You are probably unlikely to get a reply from Laurensoph as she has not been seen on the forum since Dec 10th 2021.
> 
> Have you contacted Medtronic yourself, cos you need to!


Yes I did this morning. They took the batch number of my sensors and explained the sensors go into a update when a series of highs or lows are detected. Basically the sensor is double checking itself and if it finds something wrong it then tells you too replace sensor. Medtronic are sending me two replacement sensors now. Thanks Ian


----------

